# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung / werbt einen Freund



## Unthor (21. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich biete eine Rolle der Auferstehung und werbt einen Freund.
Bevorzugt Server Blackrock - Fraktion Horde, ist aber kein muss.
Bei Interesse schreib einfach eine PN.


----------



## Unthor (28. November 2012)

/push

immer noch aktuell


----------

